# PSYCHOTIC OW/OM Stories



## SoulCrushed16 (Feb 15, 2016)

TAMsters many of us have been betrayed by our spouses. So do any of you have stalker OW/OM? 

My H got a RO on OW and it just expired yesterday. As SOON as that thing expired I am slammed with 6 emails from her! She said some extremely graphic things in them. How my they did (every position), where they did it etc... A very detailed timeline if you will. She said he belongs with her, that they had something, she loves him, will treat him right, I need to let him go,and how I ruined everything etc...My thoughts were B1tch is unhinged. 
I was horrified! Sent everything to my H. 
He emailed her and told her to basically F off and that she is a liar (added BS to supposed timeline) and to look for another officer at her job (she's a waitress) with more papers because those will be her RO. Last time she got served was at work and she was mortified! She sent an email back to my H basically saying that she can lie if she wants to, she wants to hurt him as bad as he hurt her (he ended things) and that I was a woman and would believe what she said anyway. And goodluck trying to fix this damage etc... 

Can anyone top this one? Lol


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

My wife got stalked by, IIRC, a 4th grade boyfriend. She friended him of facebook...soo after he professed his undying love...demanded that they be together...got pretty crazy. We sent copies of everything to his wife. She was quite embarrassed...humiliated as well (felt badly for her).

He made up a whole protracted relationship with her. The scary part was his imagination...talking about their times (while we were living overseas...which made that simply impossible). Freaked my wife right out. She no longer has a facebook...she's takin over mine for her family stuff. last year she got flowers from him on her B-day. That about sent her into a panic attack. Haven't heard from him since.

Crazy and Sad.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

I never had the stalker but my crazy ex did it to the OM. After Mr perfect threw her out for a few weeks afterwards she was telling people they were just having disagreements but the relationship was great. She would go to his house or drive by several times a day. 

He would come home and find her sitting in the living room watching TV like nothing was wrong. He would be at home with his new girlfriend and crazy girl would just walk in the house and sit down completely oblivious. He changed the locks, two days later his neighbors come home and find her sitting on there porch. When they asked what her problem was she said she lost her key and was hoping they had one so she could get into "her" house.

The OM told her time and time again they were done and never come back. His new girlfriend threatened her about coming around and several of the neighbors finally sat her down and told her if they saw her hanging around anymore they would call the police and have her arrested.

She just absolutely refused to believe he was done with her.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

SoulCrushed16 said:


> TAMsters many of us have been betrayed by our spouses. So do any of you have stalker OW/OM?
> 
> My H got a RO on OW and it just expired yesterday. As SOON as that thing expired I am slammed with 6 emails from her! She said some extremely graphic things in them. How my they did (every position), where they did it etc... A very detailed timeline if you will. She said he belongs with her, that they had something, she loves him, will treat him right, I need to let him go,and how I ruined everything etc...My thoughts were B1tch is unhinged.
> I was horrified! Sent everything to my H.
> ...




I don't have a good story that meets with your request, but do have a thought that made me smile.

You could send copies of her emails, that she was dumb enough to provide to you, to her family, church, workplace, friends, gym, etc. Let them know what kind of person she is.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I've got one. File this one under believe it or not. My last AP drugged me after I broke it off. She happened to be at the same bar I was at a few weeks after I ended it. I wanted to keep things cordial and not make a scene. So when she came over and said hi, I had a drink with her, and thats really all I remember. I had only had like three beers, lite ones at that. I woke up the next day in a hotel room, naked, covered in my own vomit. I had no idea where I was. I looked over at her and she is also naked and covered in her own vomit. I had no memory of anything. She opens her eyes looks at me and starts giggling. She was obviously still under the influence of whatever she gave us. I run to the bathroom and call my wife. I was supposed to have been home like twelve hours ago. I told her everything. She already knew about this woman so she was actually madder at her than me. When I walked outside I was in a different city 30 miles from where I started. My car was still at the place I started. I revisited all the places that showed up on my bank card a few days afterward. Apparently I was the life of the party. But I have no memory of anything. I tried to alert the authorities but no one cares about a dude getting drugged. They all assumed I was blackout drunk. Even the hotel refused to show me the video of me walking in.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

@Luvmyjava probably has a few crazy WW stories that he could share.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> I've got one. File this one under believe it or not. My last AP drugged me after I broke it off. She happened to be at the same bar I was at a few weeks after I ended it. I wanted to keep things cordial and not make a scene. So when she came over and said hi, I had a drink with her, and thats really all I remember. I had only had like three beers, lite ones at that. I woke up the next day in a hotel room, naked, covered in my own vomit. I had no idea where I was. I looked over at her and she is also naked and covered in her own vomit. I had no memory of anything. She opens her eyes looks at me and starts giggling. She was obviously still under the influence of whatever she gave us. I run to the bathroom and call my wife. I was supposed to have been home like twelve hours ago. I told her everything. She already knew about this woman so she was actually madder at her than me. When I walked outside I was in a different city 30 miles from where I started. My car was still at the place I started. I revisited all the places that showed up on my bank card a few days afterward. Apparently I was the life of the party. But I have no memory of anything. I tried to alert the authorities but no one cares about a dude getting drugged. They all assumed I was blackout drunk. Even the hotel refused to show me the video of me walking in.


wow. i think I would have returned the favor....with acid....when she was at work...an important day


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> @Luvmyjava probably has a few crazy WW stories that he could share.


That guy could write a damned book.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

ReformedHubby said:


> My last AP drugged me after I broke it off. *She happened to be at the same bar *I was at a few weeks after I ended it. * I wanted to keep things cordial and not make a scene. So when she came over and said hi, I had a drink with her,* and that's really all I remember. I had only had like three beers, lite ones at that. I woke up the next day in a hotel room, naked, covered in my own vomit...


RH, 

Your lucky you got to wake up. :surprise:

Now for real question...*Same bar, Keep things cordial, had a drink with her?* That's not really breaking it off is it? Hard to believe your W had any sympathy in your "plight".


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

honcho said:


> I never had the stalker but my crazy ex did it to the OM. After Mr perfect threw her out for a few weeks afterwards she was telling people they were just having disagreements but the relationship was great. She would go to his house or drive by several times a day.
> 
> He would come home and find her sitting in the living room watching TV like nothing was wrong. He would be at home with his new girlfriend and crazy girl would just walk in the house and sit down completely oblivious. He changed the locks, two days later his neighbors come home and find her sitting on there porch. When they asked what her problem was she said she lost her key and was hoping they had one so she could get into "her" house.
> 
> ...


The fog was thick with this one. Did you get a good settlement to let her go?


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Marc878 said:


> The fog was thick with this one. Did you get a good settlement to let her go?


The settlement would have been better if Mr perfect could have just put up with her another month or two before dumping her. I tried so hard to get divorce done while she was crazy and fogged up, now she just crazy......


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Not an OM story, but I had a stalker once. The wife of my husbands boss.

We hit it off really quick, started working out together and stuff. 

By about 6 months into the friendship she was driving me insane. She would text me, then call me, then text, then call, over and over saying things like "why won't you answer me?" For Pete's sake this would be over a 10 minute period while I was taking a shower! 

Time passed and she had to go everywhere I went. I was sitting at the pool I belonged to one day and in she walks with her 4 kids "hey! I knew you came here so we just joined too!" Ummmm.....ok.

We were at their house one time playing cards and drinking. Decided to play a goofy game of truth or dare. It was all stupid dares. I dare you to drink pickle juice. I dare you to chug a beer. Dumb stuff like that. Then she hits me with I dare you to show me your t*ts and kiss me. Ummm.....no......

I got a tattoo up my side. She shows up at my house two weeks later with the same ****ing tattoo. 

Started coloring her hair the same as mine. My hair was black, red, blonde and purple all mixed so this was no accident. 

It finally ends one night, I got a little drunk at a bar and ended up puking. I was locked in the stall. She was banging to come in. I kept telling her I was fine, just to leave me alone. I knew I'd be ok soon. Next thing I know, she crawls UNDER the door. I was leaned over the toilet, she sat down on the floor and tried to pull me into her lap. Stroking my hair saying "shhhh you're my BEST friend" over and over again.

That's the last time I saw her. Thankfully the old boss divorced her and she remarried and moved an hour away. 

She was cuckoo. My old coworkers used to tell me she was going to cut my face off and try to wear it due to her obsession with me. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

honcho said:


> I never had the stalker but my crazy ex did it to the OM. After Mr perfect threw her out for a few weeks afterwards she was telling people they were just having disagreements but the relationship was great. She would go to his house or drive by several times a day.
> 
> He would come home and find her sitting in the living room watching TV like nothing was wrong. He would be at home with his new girlfriend and crazy girl would just walk in the house and sit down completely oblivious. The OM told her time and time again they were done and never come back. ~ His new girlfriend threatened her about coming around and several of the neighbors finally sat her down and told her if they saw her hanging around anymore they would call the police and have her arrested.
> She just absolutely refused to believe he was done with her.


Can anyone say say Affair Addiction?!

Yes, I knew you could!


----------



## SoulCrushed16 (Feb 15, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> I've got one. File this one under believe it or not. My last AP drugged me after I broke it off. She happened to be at the same bar I was at a few weeks after I ended it. I wanted to keep things cordial and not make a scene. So when she came over and said hi, I had a drink with her, and thats really all I remember. I had only had like three beers, lite ones at that. I woke up the next day in a hotel room, naked, covered in my own vomit. I had no idea where I was. I looked over at her and she is also naked and covered in her own vomit. I had no memory of anything. She opens her eyes looks at me and starts giggling. She was obviously still under the influence of whatever she gave us. I run to the bathroom and call my wife. I was supposed to have been home like twelve hours ago. I told her everything. She already knew about this woman so she was actually madder at her than me. When I walked outside I was in a different city 30 miles from where I started. My car was still at the place I started. I revisited all the places that showed up on my bank card a few days afterward. Apparently I was the life of the party. But I have no memory of anything. I tried to alert the authorities but no one cares about a dude getting drugged. They all assumed I was blackout drunk. Even the hotel refused to show me the video of me walking in.


WOW!! That's scary! Lemme guess, she said you had too much to drink, didn't look well enough to drive so she did you a favor? Or along those lines...


----------



## SoulCrushed16 (Feb 15, 2016)

honcho said:


> I never had the stalker but my crazy ex did it to the OM. After Mr perfect threw her out for a few weeks afterwards she was telling people they were just having disagreements but the relationship was great. She would go to his house or drive by several times a day.
> 
> He would come home and find her sitting in the living room watching TV like nothing was wrong. He would be at home with his new girlfriend and crazy girl would just walk in the house and sit down completely oblivious. He changed the locks, two days later his neighbors come home and find her sitting on there porch. When they asked what her problem was she said she lost her key and was hoping they had one so she could get into "her" house.
> 
> ...


This ^^^ actually made me crack up. What was she like when you two were married? Any warning signs?


----------



## SoulCrushed16 (Feb 15, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> Not an OM story, but I had a stalker once. The wife of my husbands boss.
> 
> We hit it off really quick, started working out together and stuff.
> 
> ...


Sheesh, either she wanted you or wanted to be you or both. I guess we'll never know!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

SoulCrushed16 said:


> WOW!! That's scary! Lemme guess, she said you had too much to drink, didn't look well enough to drive so she did you a favor? Or along those lines...


No, her story was that "WE" got drugged, and that she didn't remember anything either. That was BS.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

RWB said:


> RH,
> 
> Your lucky you got to wake up. :surprise:
> 
> Now for real question...*Same bar, Keep things cordial, had a drink with her?* That's not really breaking it off is it? Hard to believe your W had any sympathy in your "plight".


True....I could have died. A good friend said the same thing you did. I shouldn't have tried to keep up appearances. Its more complicated than that though. We worked together before. She was no longer with the company but I was there with co-workers and I was afraid if I gave her the cold shoulder that there would be a scene. In retrospect it was the wrong way to handle it. Trust me there will NEVER be another AP for me. She was by far the most toxic person I've ever met.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> True....I could have died. A good friend said the same thing you did. I shouldn't have tried to keep up appearances. Its more complicated than that though. We worked together before. She was no longer with the company but I was there with co-workers and I was afraid if I gave her the cold shoulder that there would be a scene. In retrospect it was the wrong way to handle it. *Trust me there will NEVER be another AP for me.* She was by far the most toxic person I've ever met.


Wise decision, RH. Your story can serve as a warning for others.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

SoulCrushed16 said:


> This ^^^ actually made me crack up. What was she like when you two were married? Any warning signs?


I found her actions at the time comical too. I'm kind of surprised she didn't do more of it to him. Even in her more normal times she had a tendency to engulf and overwhelm new friends. She would drive them away eventually. 

She would also get "tunnel vision" at times unwilling of try to see other points of view or perspectives. This part was hard to deal with and sad to watch during our marriage. She would convince herself things would work out as she wanted or planned and I knew it wouldn't work but you end up dealing with the highs and lows of the emotional swings. 

Being out of the whirlwind and learning more about her particular mental issues of course it's much easier to see warning signs and such but when living it and constantly dealing in it you dont.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

SoulCrushed16 said:


> Sheesh, either she wanted you or wanted to be you or both. I guess we'll never know!


She was CRAZY. 

She and her husband paid for our DJ for our wedding reception for us as our wedding gift (it was a relative of hers so it was a discounted rate). We had been in contact with the DJ for months beforehand, laying out everything we wanted. The reception started at 6, we told him he wanted to be introduced at 6:40 to give people enough time to get there, get a drink, have some appetizers, etc. We were greeting people at the door as they showed up. We wanted to greet everyone, tell them to go grab a drink and some munchies and then make our “grand entrance” once everyone had found their tables. She ran in at 6:20 and DEMANDED that the DJ introduce us right that minute. So he did. We did our “grand entrance to about a 3rd of our guests. In the pictures there is barely anyone sitting in the background. 

We also wanted to walk in to the theme from Rocky. The instrumental song that’s playing while he’s training. We made this clear to the DJ as well. As he announced us (25 minutes early) the music started playing. She had gone up and told him to switch our entrance song to Eye of the Tiger! The high school that both my H and I went to, the mascot was a tiger so she thought that was better suited to us walking into. WTF??

Then, during the reception, I was dancing. I’m a dancing fool when I’ve had a few drinks. So of course I was dancing with people, having a good time. When people would dance close to me, she would come up and get in between them and tell them “she’s MY friend”. Talk about mortifying. In every single picture of me on the dance floor, she’s stuck to my side like glue.

She was a very strange bird….


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I've just recently posted this but my dad's OW was overly confident, she must have thought my dad was too chicken to leave my mom, so she would break up the marriage herself. She showed up at my parent's front door, my mom answered the door, (my dad was at work), and OW told my mom all about their long term affair. It didn't work out for the OW, my dad broke it off immediately and my mom took him back. 

A week or so later, the OW's mom shows up at my dad's business and tells him her daughter is distraught, blah blah and they had to place her in a mental hospital because of a nervous breakdown or something. I don't know if my mom or dad ever found out if this was true or just a ploy to make my dad feel guilty and come back to the OW. I remember thinking at the time that it was crazy that the mom was okay with her daughter having an affair with a married man and was involved in trying to get them back together.


----------



## SoulCrushed16 (Feb 15, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> Trust me there will NEVER be another AP for me. She was by far the most toxic person I've ever met.


This is the same thing my H said as well. I guess you never know who you've gotten yourself involved with until it's too late. It was "big" of her not to go after your wife.


----------



## SoulCrushed16 (Feb 15, 2016)

soccermom2three said:


> I've just recently posted this but my dad's OW was overly confident, she must have thought my dad was too chicken to leave my mom, so she would break up the marriage herself. She showed up at my parent's front door, my mom answered the door, (my dad was at work), and OW told my mom all about their long term affair. It didn't work out for the OW, my dad broke it off immediately and my mom took him back.
> 
> A week or so later, the OW's mom shows up at my dad's business and tells him her daughter is distraught, blah blah and they had to place her in a mental hospital because of a nervous breakdown or something. I don't know if my mom or dad ever found out if this was true or just a ploy to make my dad feel guilty and come back to the OW. I remember thinking at the time that it was crazy that the mom was okay with her daughter having an affair with a married man and was involved in trying to get them back together.


Men really know how to pick em'. The crazy ones dont usually want to hurt the man (because they love him) but instead they are focused on hurting the woman.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> I've just recently posted this but my dad's OW was overly confident, she must have thought my dad was too chicken to leave my mom, so she would break up the marriage herself. She showed up at my parent's front door, my mom answered the door, (my dad was at work), and OW told my mom all about their long term affair. It didn't work out for the OW, my dad broke it off immediately and my mom took him back.
> 
> A week or so later, the OW's mom shows up at my dad's business and tells him her daughter is distraught, blah blah and they had to place her in a mental hospital because of a nervous breakdown or something. I don't know if my mom or dad ever found out if this was true or just a ploy to make my dad feel guilty and come back to the OW. *I remember thinking at the time that it was crazy that the mom was okay with her daughter having an affair with a married man and was involved in trying to get them back together*.


That's a pretty mature thought.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm having a rough go at it and thought of this thread. An AP doesn't have to be psycho to disrupt your life. Last night I was at a gala with my wife. I checked my phone for the time and saw a text from an AP from years ago. My heart sank. Basically it said I miss you and I would love to see you again. That text totally ruined my mood. The thing that WSs don't realize is that APs never really go away. You can't just erase them. They are your ghost forever. You never really know if/when they'll reach out.


----------



## SoulCrushed16 (Feb 15, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> I'm having a rough go at it and thought of this thread. An AP doesn't have to be psycho to disrupt your life. Last night I was at a gala with my wife. I checked my phone for the time and saw a text from an AP from years ago. My heart sank. Basically it said I miss you and I would love to see you again. That text totally ruined my mood. The thing that WSs don't realize is that APs never really go away. You can't just erase them. They are your ghost forever. You never really know if/when they'll reach out.


You know, that's the same thing that our MC said in our session on Friday. She also said that it is up to the WS on how they handle that. I agree with that they WILL be a ghost forever. 
Did you end up showing that text to your wife? Were you upset that she texted you? (How does she have your number?)


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

SoulCrushed16 said:


> You know, that's the same thing that our MC said in our session on Friday. She also said that it is up to the WS on how they handle that. I agree with that they WILL be a ghost forever.
> Did you end up showing that text to your wife? Were you upset that she texted you? (How does she have your number?)


I haven't changed my number in fifteen years. I wasn't exactly expecting to hear from her. Especially considering that she is the one that ended it, because she found someone else that wasn't married to be with. As far as I know I think they actually ended up getting married. I didn't respond to the text. I also didn't see the point of showing my wife, but I did tell her that someone from the past had reached out to me and that I ignored it. I would give details if asked, but I've learned that discussing specific details makes things a lot worse. So I generally don't do that. For me its best to just block her and move on. It did make me feel bad, because it reminded me of things that I don't like to think about. Also, I did wonder if she is still married which made me feel bad for her husband. But I'm not planning on communicating with her so I will never know either way.


----------

